
'Conservative Move': A relocation service for conservatives fleeing blue states - gerbilly
https://www.cbc.ca/radio/thecurrent/the-current-for-november-1-2018-1.4887105/fed-up-with-their-liberal-home-states-u-s-conservatives-find-a-place-they-can-belong-in-texas-1.4888277
======
Artistry121
Choosing the suburbs of Dallas a city which "has a population from a myriad of
ethnic and religious backgrounds and the sixth-largest LGBT population in the
United States."

Outside of very high state taxes, most of the other issues seem to stem mostly
from excessively high real estate prices. In Texas the lack of mountains,
oceans and rivers means expansion in all direction keeps new development cheap
and homeownership affordable - not any specific policies.

Secondly, Dallas has some serious air quality problems that I hope reverse
soon due to lax state level pollution policies.
([https://www.dallasnews.com/business/energy/2017/06/22/michae...](https://www.dallasnews.com/business/energy/2017/06/22/michael-
bloomberg-funded-coal-documentary-put-spotlight-dallas-residents))

~~~
sonnyblarney
There is plenty of land in most states and it's not the 'more mountains' that
makes Cali expensive to live in.

The air quality problems is most cities are in fact due to geography,
prevailing winds etc..

We all drive pretty much the same cars.

~~~
Artistry121
It's not the cars. It's the coal.

------
RikNieu
I dunno, how is this different from the Amish or Hasidic jews having their own
isolated communities? These people want to raise their families in communities
which they feel share their values. Is this not the market force at work?
What's the issue here?

------
ionised
> 'Refugees from California'

These people have an absurd victim complex.

------
thebooktocome
We've been trying to exfiltrate the disowned LGBT children of conservative
states for decades, so I suppose a bit of role reversal is fair play.

------
hcg
Bye Felicia. /s

This sounds bad, but I question if their political views would have really
mattered as much if Texas wasn't _much_ cheaper. Being able to buy a house
instead of forever renting a tiny place sounds like the real incentive.
Regressive social policies are just a bonus.

~~~
gerbilly
>This sounds bad, but I question if their political views would have really
mattered as much if Texas wasn't much cheaper.

The article claims he ran for congress twice without support from the
republican party.

That can't have been easy on his pocketbook.

